# Roman Noses (:



## Tessa T

Hey, guys!
Now, I don't know about you, but I am, and have always been a sucker for a horse with a roman nose. It is one of those things that makes me think of ancient Roman war horses or baroque medival horses ridden by knights. I don't know why, but it melts me.Lol I would like to see some of your horses' roman noses. So please share a picture or two! 

Here's mine: Judah, 10 year old Mustang. Love him and his nose.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

It does look very kissable, doesn't it?


----------



## GreyRay

Roman noses give a horse SOO much personality to his face, I can't help but love them 
My first horse had a roman nose, and both of the belgians have a roman nose. My sisters horse Comanchie has one too.
It's the same with dished faces, they have personality to them 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mvinotime

I LOVE Roman noses too! Always have...don't know why but they always draw me. Your boy is beautiful!


----------



## Pepita

Nice nose


----------



## Tessa T

Thanks, everybody!  Come on, someone has to have a roman nosed beauty out there.....


----------



## drafteventer

Remington has a bit of one...but I don't have any profile shots of him!
But I love them too...for me it looks powerful I don't know why.


----------



## tinyliny

I always felt that appreciation of a Roman nose in horses was a sign of maturing tastes. YOu see, when you are young you usually are more attracted to the "cute" factor of the Arab dished face. You want the "fairy" or "unicorn" look. PInk and blue with glitter ,too.
As you get older, you see that horse's with the Roman nose have a certain grandness, a gravity of being that says "HORSE" in no uncertain terms. Not pretty pocket pony, . . HORSE.
See the grand horses of Spain and even the Lippizaners have the stately fore of the Roman Nose,

NO,, my horse does not have one and I still think he's wonderful


----------



## drafteventer

I agree with everything you just said tinyliny.
My horse is definitely a HORSE.


----------



## Gidget

you horse looks very noble with his nose.


----------



## Speed Racer

tinyliny said:


> I always felt that appreciation of a Roman nose in horses was a sign of maturing tastes. YOu see, when you are young you usually are more attracted to the "cute" factor of the Arab dished face. You want the "fairy" or "unicorn" look. PInk and blue with glitter ,too.
> As you get older, you see that horse's with the Roman nose have a certain grandness, a gravity of being that says "HORSE" in no uncertain terms. Not pretty pocket pony, . . HORSE.


Um, a little prejudiced against Ayrabs, are we? :?

I'm 52 y/o, so can say with some assurance that Roman noses have never and _will_ never appeal to me. It has nothing to do with maturity, and everything to do with personal preference. I have and always will prefer the Arabian profile. 

FWIW, I hate glitter, sparkles, pink colored anything, and you've obviously never seen the photos I have of the 'fair maidens' on their beribboned, braided, dolled up Roman nosed behemoths.

Broad, sweeping generalizations are usually wrong. I'd say you just proved my point.


----------



## tinyliny

Ouch!
I only meant that it's easy to like the dished face of the Arab, but liking a roman nose takes time and perhaps it's an acuired taste. Like some say of beer or stinky cheese?


----------



## corinowalk

Hmmm...while your horse is absolutely adorable, I usually don't care for a roman nose. Has nothing to with a maturing taste or anything else, just a preference. I also don't like horses with broad foreheads. There is a QH at our barn that looks like you could play football between his two eyes...Nice horse...not a pretty face to me...

On odd perceptions...I find roman noses to have some sort of European feel to them. Not sure what makes me think this..but when I see one, I think Europe...LOL


----------



## Speed Racer

I disagree, tiny. You either like the Roman nosed profile or you don't. It has nothing to do with 'acquired' taste.

Food preferences change as we get older, but if we have a particular breed of animal of which we're exceptionally fond, that won't change.

So your generalization is just that, a generalization.


----------



## Tessa T

I have to disagree with tinlyliny a little about the statement that a Roman nose says "HORSE". It does to you and obviously to me, but there are many people who think that the dished face of the Arabian is the absolute, ideal portrait of what a horse should be. I do believe its about personal preference more than age. I mean sure a little girl has probably wanted a cute faced pony when she was 8 and changed her mind to a Roman nosed horse later in life, but it was still her preference that changed. I for one, have always and I imagine will always prefer the Roman nosed profile to the Arabian's. I have wanted a war horse since I was little.Lol I'll be 19 in February and haven't changed my mind. So for me its about personal preference. Both profiles are beautiful in their own way.


----------



## Speed Racer

Agreed, Tessa. 

Both are beautiful in their own way, and neither one says HORSE more than the other.


----------



## Gizmo

I have never been a big fan of huge Roman noses but your horse is really beautiful. I think it depends on their entire face. Some horses, like yours it actually fits their face, and then there are horses that have huge roman noses that swallow their entire heads. For example. It looks too weird to me. But yours have a nose that fits his face wonderfully and makes the Roman nose looks good.


----------



## tinyliny

that one is pretty extreme. It's just as wierd as some Arabs whose noses are ridiculously dished, such that they look like some sort of equine Pekinese.

(I am just trying to rile up all you Arab people. Just for yuks and giggles)


----------



## Gizmo

Like this? lol I know its a painting but its the only "extreme" dish face that I could find.


----------



## Utnapishtom

Haha...Tiny, I am so with you. 
And Gizmo...I actually love that horse you posted...He is very strange...
And to the OP, Your horse is adorable


----------



## tinyliny

Lordy! that horse looks like a SEAHORSE!


----------



## Gidji

I have a fondness for Roman noses. The dished face has never really appealed to me, nor the Arab breed. That doesn't mean I'm more mature than others though, its just my personal preference.


----------



## Gidget

I'm with tiny!
I love the major roman nose picture above. I think s/he is absolutely gorgeous and unique.I'd be proud to own that horse 

I don't really like arabs but I have seen one arab that had dish face and HUGE doe eyes..I thought he was a perfect example of what people picture what an arab will look like. I prefer the roman nose and some people find them ugly but it is an aquired taste. You either like them or you don't. 

This is about the OP's horse and I think we shouldn't start a huge debate as we are here to look at the picture and compliment in some way. Debates can be good but I think SR was a bit harsh


----------



## Gidget

tinyliny said:


> Lordy! that horse looks like a SEAHORSE!


hahaa,you're right!


----------



## GreyRay

I think both the deep dish and the large roman noses are an acquired taste. Very few people like either. I happen to like both! A horses face holds so much personality. I think that huge roman, deep dish, and everything in between looks beautiful. The only thing I am not to fond of is sharp details, but still, it holds personality! 
On a different note, am I the only one who gets completely cuted out when a small child hugs a horses face?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

There are beauties and uglies in all breeds, definitely personal preference. 
I was expecting ugly when I first clicked on this thread, but OP your horse is very handsome!


----------



## musicalmarie1

So... what breeds typically have a Roman nose?


----------



## Gidget

musicalmarie1 said:


> So... what breeds typically have a Roman nose?


good question!


----------



## Tessa T

Wow, I kinda love the discussion this thread has turned into. Lol Thank everyone for your compliments on Judah, BTW.

To answer about which breeds have the Roman nose characteristic, I think the draft breeds are the most popular, but I think I remember hearing about a certain breed that was bred for it and that a Roman nose is that breeds main defining characteristic. Anyone know?


----------



## Gidget

is yours part draft?


----------



## Amba1027

I'm not really one for the dished faces or the roman noses. I like my horse's face flat lol. Neither appeals to me, I think they are a little funny looking to be honest. That being said, I used to think greyhounds were the strangest looking dogs on the planet. I couldn't imagine owning such a weird looking creature, with their long pointy faces and skinny bodies. I've owned two, and they are perfectly adorable. I can no longer see why I thought they were so odd looking in the first place.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Amba1027 said:


> I'm not really one for the dished faces or the roman noses. I like my horse's face flat l


Exactly!




tinyliny said:


> Ouch!
> I only meant that it's easy to like the dished face of the Arab, but liking a roman nose takes time and perhaps it's an acuired taste.


How is it easy to like the dished face of the Arab? How is it easier than liking any other look?

I personally have never found the dished face of the Arab overly attractive. 



Tessa T said:


> I have to disagree with tinlyliny a little about the statement that a Roman nose says "HORSE". It does to you and obviously to me, but there are many people who think that the dished face of the Arabian is the absolute, ideal portrait of what a horse should be. I do believe its about personal preference more than age. I mean sure a little girl has probably wanted a cute faced pony when she was 8 and changed her mind to a Roman nosed horse later in life, but it was still her preference that changed. I for one, have always and I imagine will always prefer the Roman nosed profile to the Arabian's. I have wanted a war horse since I was little.Lol I'll be 19 in February and haven't changed my mind. So for me its about personal preference. Both profiles are beautiful in their own way.


Good post, Tessa.


----------



## DubyaS6

I found this one known for the Roman nose...although I can say I have never heard of it...ha!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nonius_(horse)


----------



## kaya

I've always loved both. I have an arabian, but i've always wanted a draft/ roman nosed horse. I think it's just personal opinion, and sometimes people change their minds and sometimes they don't. It's all on the person


----------



## equiniphile

Lenox has a bit of one, I'd say


----------



## horseluver50

I normally dislike roman noses. But, on bigger built horses, it looks absolutely gorgeous and makes them look very intelligent.
Equiniphile and the first poster, both your horses are gorgeous! 
I just don't like the look of a roman nose on a light built horse, it just looks off.


----------



## equiniphile

Thank you . I like it on my big beefy horses, but on the tiny little things it looks pretty stupid, IMO  I saw a mini with a roman nose once and it looked like the fugliest thing!


----------



## horseluver50

^^ Hahah I totally agree! That would be the same thing like a Shire with a dished in nose 
I LOVE your horse though! Is she a percheron?


----------



## equiniphile

I think she's either a Perch or a Perch cross, the person who started her got her from an auction with no idea of her breeding or records


----------



## Cheshire

OP, your horse is very beautiful.

I am an owner of two purebred arabs and I love roman noses. I also dislike extreme dished faces which are desired in some circles in the arab world.


----------

